# Fire Red Cherry Shrimps



## tobalman

Hi

Here are some pictures of the females Fire Red Cherry Shrimps. I only select to breed the females without the white line on the back. Here is the resolve after two years working on them.

Enjoy.

Solid Red Female










Deeper Red Female









Neon Red Female


----------



## BettaBeats

they are very nice variations. i like.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, this is fantastic!

I thought that my cherries are red, but they are just nothing in comparison with these ones!


----------



## AquariAM

That's amazing!!


----------



## dreville

They are beautiful Hong!


----------



## tobalman

BettaBeats said:


> they are very nice variations. i like.


I'm glad you like them.



igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, this is fantastic!
> I thought that my cherries are red, but they are just nothing in comparison with these ones!


Thank you very much for your kind words.



AquariAM said:


> That's amazing!!


thank you for your comments.



dreville said:


> They are beautiful Hong!


Thank you Andre.


----------



## Riceburner

Great shrimp and great shots too!


----------



## tobalman

Riceburner said:


> Great shrimp and great shots too!


Thank you my friend.


----------



## AquariAM

So you started with normal cherry shrimp

then you only selected the ones with no white and over x years you finally only have red shrimp??


----------



## Ciddian

fantastic work!


----------



## tobalman

AquariAM said:


> So you started with normal cherry shrimp
> 
> then you only selected the ones with no white and over x years you finally only have red shrimp??


Yes, as the begin I select the best looking red females to start with until I found some with little line or no line on the back.



Ciddian said:


> fantastic work!


Thank you Ciddian.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

tobalman said:


> Yes, as the begin I select the best looking red females to start with until I found some with little line or no line on the back.


This is a lot of work and you have a perfect result!

I'm wounder, how do you select male shrimps for those 'red' females? Do you focus on selection females only?

If this extraordinary red female has babies now, what colors they will be? Are all of them will be so red, or just a few?


----------



## Joeee

These are so pretty, I think I've seen them in a store before labeled as "Sakura Shrimp". I have just one that looks like that which I got when I bought a bunch of Red Cherries.


----------



## crxmaniac

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## AquariAM

Tobalman, sounds to me like you've stumbled onto somewhat of a goldmine in your aquarium. If you can manage to get your volume high enough you could make serious cash supplying fire red cherry shrimp. They'll sell like crack.

If you've actually created a new strain of something here I think you should capitalize on it. I would.


----------



## Darkblade48

They look like Sakura Cherry Red shrimp  Very nice.


----------



## tobalman

igor.kanshyn said:


> This is a lot of work and you have a perfect result!
> 
> I'm wounder, how do you select male shrimps for those 'red' females? Do you focus on selection females only?
> 
> If this extraordinary red female has babies now, what colors they will be? Are all of them will be so red, or just a few?


All my male cherry shrimps look similar to the regular one. therefore my result is not that great I only have 10% of their shrimplets female have a look of their mother.



Joeee said:


> These are so pretty, I think I've seen them in a store before labeled as "Sakura Shrimp". I have just one that looks like that which I got when I bought a bunch of Red Cherries.


Yes, the Sakura (Japanese meant Cherry) but it also refer to these red shrimps with the legs not completely red. The fire red cherry shrimps are the one with all their legs and body red.



crxmaniac said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!


Thank you.



AquariAM said:


> Tobalman, sounds to me like you've stumbled onto somewhat of a goldmine in your aquarium. If you can manage to get your volume high enough you could make serious cash supplying fire red cherry shrimp. They'll sell like crack.
> 
> If you've actually created a new strain of something here I think you should capitalize on it. I would.


This is my hobby for me, I don't have enough to sale them. LOL



Darkblade48 said:


> They look like Sakura Cherry Red shrimp  Very nice.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## blackninja

AquariAM said:


> So you started with normal cherry shrimp
> 
> then you only selected the ones with no white and over x years you finally only have red shrimp??


I think he started with the color red and then got the shrimps to match that color. First the concept then the creation.


----------



## tobalman

blackninja said:


> I think he started with the color red and then got the shrimps to match that color. First the concept then the creation.


Thank you Vince.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, Very nice Hong. I though maybe you've given up on the cherrys when you where selling them off like that. But I guess you keep the best for yourself. I should pick a few of mines to see if they are like that. I notice that they colour better in tanks whe algae. Not sure if that's the case for you too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tobalman

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, Very nice Hong. I though maybe you've given up on the cherrys when you where selling them off like that. But I guess you keep the best for yourself. I should pick a few of mines to see if they are like that. I notice that they colour better in tanks whe algae. Not sure if that's the case for you too.


Thank you Peter,

I keep my in heavy plants tank, with eco system (black gravel) I just took them out to take these shoots on the silica sand to bring out the nice red color on them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

tobalman said:


> ....
> 
> This is my hobby for me, I don't have enough to sale them. LOL


This is just increasing their price


----------



## tobalman

igor.kanshyn said:


> This is just increasing their price


LOL and How much do you think I should charge ? consider I spend that much time to improve their gene and colour and I only have 20-30.


----------



## arktixan

tobalman said:


> LOL and How much do you think I should charge ? consider I spend that much time to improve their gene and colour and I only have 20-30.


Hopefully you'll have Hundreds soon, that will make it easier to sell them...

Hopefully with them breeding too, and I believe its breeding season now ... you could have a boat load soon time! and hopefully the colour and numbers remain high.


----------



## tobalman

arktixan said:


> Hopefully you'll have Hundreds soon, that will make it easier to sell them...
> 
> Hopefully with them breeding too, and I believe its breeding season now ... you could have a boat load soon time! and hopefully the colour and numbers remain high.


This is the one I wish to breed but since I mix six of these guys with my cherry shrimps I never see them again.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

tobalman said:


> This is the one I wish to breed but since I mix six of these guys with my cherry shrimps I never see them again.


Cardinals need hight PH. It's should be more that 8.0. Also they do not tolerate low temperature. They might died in your cherry tank 
There are lot of people here looking for these shrimps too, they are gorgeous!


----------



## tobalman

igor.kanshyn said:


> Cardinals need hight PH. It's should be more that 8.0. Also they do not tolerate low temperature. They might died in your cherry tank
> There are lot of people here looking for these shrimps too, they are gorgeous!


My cherry shrimps tank temp = around 79 - 80deg F. the tank is in Aurora 90% well water very hard.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

tobalman said:


> My cherry shrimps tank temp = around 79 - 80deg F. the tank is in Aurora 90% well water very hard.


It should be almost fine. I have pH 7.8 in Hight Park area, you might have the same water.

I read about these shrimps a lot. They are very fragile and hard to acclimatise on a new place. People always lose some of them after every moving. There are a lot talks about them in shrimpnow.com forum.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

tobalman said:


> LOL and How much do you think I should charge ? consider I spend that much time to improve their gene and colour and I only have 20-30.


Having such small about of "products" you can't set adequate price for ordinary people to buy. Now your price should be several hundreds. People will not buy shrimps often for that money. But some people who are interested in selective breeding or collect different shrimps or just want something rare probably will. Look at this, for instance, 1 RED WINE CRYSTAL RED SHRIMP. People trying to sell rare shrimp for big money. Sulawesi shrimps cost a lot and people buy them them!

But I think that more important for you *having a big colony*. Several deals even for hundred dollars can support your work, but it's not a real fun.
Having hundreds of them you can reduce price to 8-12 dollars and get some market share 
Some people here have multiply tanks and might can work together with you in your selection or, at least, raise and breed shrimp for you. Even having such beautiful shrimps at home is fun and pleasure. Participation in selective breeding is interesting. And together you can expand your colony quite fast. I hope my thoughts make sense


----------



## Zebrapl3co

tobalman said:


> This is the one I wish to breed but since I mix six of these guys with my cherry shrimps I never see them again.


Hmm, you should have separate them. Aren't they smaller than the cherry? I think that fact alone, plus the cherry mulitplying faster will out compete the cardinals. Where did you that batch? From Lucky or Managerie?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tobalman

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm, you should have separate them. Aren't they smaller than the cherry? I think that fact alone, plus the cherry mulitplying faster will out compete the cardinals. Where did you that batch? From Lucky or Managerie?


I got them from a friend, I mixed them up with my cherry shrimps for now until after we finish moving to a new place, I will get a proper species tank. But I haven't see them since so they may not be there anymore.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

tobalman said:


> I got them from a friend, I mixed them up with my cherry shrimps for now until after we finish moving to a new place, I will get a proper species tank. But I haven't see them since so they may not be there anymore.


You know, for the longest time, I was planning on using one of my 5G specifically for the cardinals. That's because they are the easiest to start with when you go after the sulewesli shrimps. My plan was to buy a bag of the eco-complete that has shells in them. I forgot what they call it but they used to have them in BA. Anyway, that one was said to increase your pH. That would have been the perfect substrate for the Cardinals. But like most of everything in my basement, I never did have the time to pursue them. I wish I can retire at 40 ... maybe I should go buy lottoMax after work today lol.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude

Here's one of mine that I got from you.


----------



## tobalman

matti2uude said:


> Here's one of mine that I got from you.


Very nice looking shrimp Matt, does it has any lighter color on the back ? how many do you have are like that ?


----------



## matti2uude

That one does not have white on the back. I have about 10 like this and I have a bunch that have the stripe on the back.


----------

